# Frames in Applet öffnen und schliessen - aber wie



## Erddrache (16. Jul 2006)

Moin...
Ich versuche, in einem Applet Frames zu öffnen und zu schließen - aber irgendwie klappt das nicht in dem gewünschten Maße (das einzige, was funktioniert, ist setVisible auf false zu setzten - aber dann sieht man ja noch den Frame)...
Ums am Beispiel zu erklären - ich hab den üblichen Benutzername/ Kennwort Dialog - will diesen dann schliessen, um einen neuen Frame mit anderem Zeugs zu öffnen. Wie bekomme ich also nun diesen Dialog in einem Applet geschlossen???
Das muß doch - trotz der Rechtebeschränkung eines Applets - irgendwie gehen... Oda???
Danke und Gruß


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Jul 2006)

Das wird u.a. hier erklärt: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=18460


----------



## Erddrache (16. Jul 2006)

Ähm... Ich trau michs kaum zu sagen, aber??? Wenn es da steht, seh ich es nicht*duckUndWeg*
Ich bekomme ja meinen Login- Dialog angezeigt - nur kann ich diesen nicht schließen. Und Methoden wie dispose etc funktioniern im Applet ja nicht. Falls ich mir vorhind falsch ausgedrückt hatte - im Prinzip brauche ich eine Reihenfolge von Dialogen, ohne dabei auf eine neue URL zu springen - ganz klassisch halt Login -> wenn dieser ok, Login Dialog schließen und neunen Dialog aufbauen...
Trotzdem danke


----------



## Erddrache (16. Jul 2006)

OK, stopp, alles zurück... Ich habs...   
Danke...


----------

